# Morels for sale Lake county/ Kenosha county



## thetreeguy01 (May 19, 2014)

I have 5 lbs for sale in Lake/Kenosha county area. Picked yesterday afternoon. Premium quality and very fresh. Mix of Greys and Yellows from 2″ to 6″ in size. Pictures available if interested. 

email me at [email protected]


----------

